# Eai?



## hello (Apr 5, 2013)

What are your thoughts on EAI? Do you have any? Or, even less likely, do you _like_ it?


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

Electronic armpit instructors? Eastern Armenian interstate? Eel-assisted internet? Easy amputation institute?


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Oh, yeah, I like live electronics. I'm not necessarily fond of how it's often applied, but I think as a compositional element it is potentially very interesting.


----------



## hello (Apr 5, 2013)

ahammel said:


> Electronic armpit instructors? Eastern Armenian interstate? Eel-assisted internet? Easy amputation institute?


Electro-Acoustic Improvisation 



Crudblud said:


> Oh, yeah, I like live electronics. I'm not necessarily fond of how it's often applied, but I think as a compositional element it is potentially very interesting.


Live Electronics are a completely separate thing. Don't believe everything you read on Wikipedia.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

What's the difference?


----------



## hello (Apr 5, 2013)

quack said:


> What's the difference?


Live electronics = exactly what it says on the tin, music performed on live electronic instruments
EAI = Free improv processed through a laptop


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

hello said:


> Electro-Acoustic Improvisation
> 
> Live Electronics are a completely separate thing. Don't believe everything you read on Wikipedia.


Interestingly, when I was at a concert of such music the performer referred to his performance (which by your definition is EAI) as live electronics.


----------



## hello (Apr 5, 2013)

Crudblud said:


> Interestingly, when I was at a concert of such music the performer referred to his performance (which by your definition is EAI) as live electronics.


He/she used the term incorrectly (imo).
Who was he/she?


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

hello said:


> He/she used the term incorrectly (imo).
> Who was he/she?


I don't know if I still have the programme, probably not. It was a free concert at an art gallery, mainly of local students (some very good music for solo double bass from one of them) but this guy was in his 40s or 50s, I'd say, so I assume he was a professor or teacher of some sort.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

It doesn't seem like an especially significant distinction to me. I recently listened to _Andre Sider Af Sonic Youth_, Merzbow jamming with Sonic Youth. I don't know if it can be classed as EAI but I didn't like it much, too unfocused. Improvisation is something that only occasionally works and often seems like self-indulgent noodling, particularly as I prefer concise musical ideas. Are there any good EAI recordings about?


----------



## hello (Apr 5, 2013)

quack said:


> It doesn't seem like an especially significant distinction to me.


Although EAI can involve Live Electronics, the two are distinct, trust me.
Live Electronics: 



EAI: 






quack said:


> Are there any good EAI recordings about?


The previously posted EAI link is an example of great EAI.


----------

